# John Deere Releases Specs. On The New 4000 Twenty Series CUT's



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks nice and with 58 hp for the 4720; looks like Deere is back on top of the hp heap. 

4000 TWENTY Series


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like the 4720 is going to list out at $30,000 loaded. Not many options you can order as it looks like they manufacture them pretty much loaded.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like the 4320 will list out at about $26,000 fully loaded. They offer the ehydro as well as the 12F x 12R Power Reverser. It also gets a 16 hp. increase.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Going to trade up Chiefy? :furious: 

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In my opinion the big event here is the 4120 weighing in with 43 hp! At about $24,500 loaded. It is the mini-hp king. It appears that the Yanmar engines are out and the true John Deere engines are in on the new 4000 Twenty Series as well. The engines are all turbo charged which I like. Leave room for uprating. Not that you would need it, but the option is there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Would be nice to try one out Andy but to be honest; I am real happy with the 4410 I have. It is a well proven design that has served me well. I also have learned my lesson about buying ANYTHING new in its first year of production. I'll let you guys be the ginny pigs.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nope, the closest I get to a new tractor is about 50 years old.


Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Nope, the closest I get to a new tractor is about 50 years old.
> 
> 
> Andy *


at 24-30,000$ id have to wait about 40 to 50 years too...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *at 24-30,000$ id have to wait about 40 to 50 years too... *


Not necessarily so SJ. A John Deere 790 4 wheel drive lists for about $12,000 and you can get it for about $10,000 with some haggling.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I expected the 20 series to replace the 10 series in the same way the ten series replaced the 00 series, but that appears not to be the case. It looks like they will be sold side by side. The smallest 20 series is 43 hp! Yowza, that would be a nice machine. I'm sticking with my 4310 for the time being, it's done everything asked of it and keeps begging for more  The new 448 backhoe sure looks interesting - 8 ft 9 inch digging depth.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i was referring to the links above.. the 790 looks to be a nice tractor....

<img src=http://www.johndeere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/GC/media/images/product/790_99638_p.jpg>

so many tractors.. so little money


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Personally I think John Deere is rush fielding this machines to have a dog in the CUT hp fight. I am not so sure what these machines bring to the table besides a good boost in hp. The current 4000 Ten Series machines can pretty much cover the bases as far as any task. I wish Deere had posted specs., especially on the new turbo charged engines. Makes me wonder how this new engines will hold up as compared to the trusty, tried, and true Yanmar engines? Still looks to be some really nice machines though.:thumbsup:


----------

